# Question about Python NO SPILL SYSTEM.



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I am pretty sure I am going to order it but I need to make sure that it fits. I am sick and tired of walking around with buckets so your help is greatly appeciated. Anyway, my faucet in the bathroom has a female end on it so does the kit come with an adapter for it? What I mean by female is that the threads are not on the outside but rather on the inside so I need an adapter that has threads on the outside. I hope you guys are following me on this one as I am ready to buy this miracle invention.

Please let me know how many adapters this kit comes with.

Thanks


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

They Python doesn't come with an adapter for your faucet. What you need to do is take the aerator (that part that unscrews from the faucet) to a hardware store and ask for a 3/4" garden hose adapter that will fit the same thread.

When I replaced the faucets in my downstairs bathroom I forgot to get a new adapter (there are a bunch of differnt thread sizes out there). Luckily I bought the faucet at HD so I was able to grab a bunch of adapters and try them out on the display faucet until I found the one that fit.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

So I basically need something like this....correct?
Our faucet was bought at home depot as well.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Yup. That's it.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

bharada said:


> Yup. That's it.


thanks


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

You will love having the Python!! I hook mine to the bathroom sink with an adaptor (Python makes a brass one). It saves TONS of time. Makes water changes so easy.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Are you guys absolutely sure that it does not come with an adapter? Here is a description from BigAls.

_Python no spill clean and fill is a complete ready to use system which adapts easily to most faucets and makes water changes a breeze. It drains as well as fills aquariums. For saltwater, fill a container next to the aquarium to prepare the salt mix. When prepared, use the python to clean the tank, then use a pump or powerhead to fill the aquarium. Python no spill clean and fill system includes the following supplies: hose, gravel tube, switch, hose connectors, faucet pump, and faucet adapter._


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm not sure what they're referring to when they mention the faucet adapter, unless they're talking about the female hose pipe fitting that screws onto the pump.

The brass adapter you posted a pic of is not a universal fitting as there are at least four different thread sizes used in faucet aerators (not to mention male vs female threading).


----------



## JED (Nov 29, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> So I basically need something like this....correct?
> Our faucet was bought at home depot as well.


The Python I received from BigAls had that adaptor with it. Hope this helps...


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

JED said:


> The Python I received from BigAls had that adaptor with it. Hope this helps...


Exactly what I needed to know as I am ordering from BigAls. I was actully going to buy this connector from them seperately so good thing you told me it comes with the Python.

Thanks


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I just talked to Silvia from BigAls and she said that they are now including the brass adapter since the plastic ones wear out very fast. Anyway, I placed the order for the 50 footer so I can't wait for it to arrive. I still think that I will have to change the water in the old fashioned way this sunday as this will not arrive by then.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

You are going to love it.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

I bought my Python at Wal-Mart. It came with a 2 piece plastic adapter that fit my kitchen faucet with no problem. Regardless of that fact I would really recommend the brass adapter - the threads on the plastic one will strip in no time.

Part "C" in the pic below is what came with mine:










Drs Foster and Smith has all of these parts. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=3922&N=2004+113164


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Big Als is running a special on the 50 footer for 34 bucks and it comes with the brass attachement.


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

Is it true that python is discontinuing the python hose? I work at an LFS and was helping a customer out and was bragging about how awesome the hose was. When i went to go show her what it looked like we didnt have any in stock. I asked my boss and he said for some reason Python is discontinuing the hose. It was replaced by a look alike by "LEE". I find it odd that they would just yank it out of the market due to the fact that if you have multiple aquariums an aquarist would cringe about using the old siphon/ bucket method after using a python.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

KungPaoChicky said:


> Is it true that python is discontinuing the python hose? I work at an LFS and was helping a customer out and was bragging about how awesome the hose was. When i went to go show her what it looked like we didnt have any in stock. I asked my boss and he said for some reason Python is discontinuing the hose. It was replaced by a look alike by "LEE". I find it odd that they would just yank it out of the market due to the fact that if you have multiple aquariums an aquarist would cringe about using the old siphon/ bucket method after using a python.


In that case I should have bought two


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Lee is a knock-off competitor. 

Checking w/Python now...will post back.

Python Products, Inc. is unaware of this rumor, but staff has never heard of such a thing. The Boss will call back or fax later. Per Rick Bell at Rick's Fish and Pet Supply, Frederick, MD.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

They sell zillions of them. Why would they stop making them?


----------



## nvision (Jul 29, 2004)

it's true, some retailers are replacing the Python brand with a cheaper alternative (Lee). come to think of it, Python parts are quite expensive when they need to be replaced. the parts consistently crack after a period of time.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

It has the same venturi as the water bed drain kit sold at Walmart.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

You guys were right!!! I used the Python on Sunday and it saved me about 80% of time and hard labor by not having to carry the buckets anymore. This has to be one of the best inventions out there and it basically pays for itself the first time you use it. If this thing would cost 100 bucks, I would not hesitate to get one. The cool thing about it though, it's only 34 dollars for the 50 foot setup. Economists call this "consumer surplus"


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

I really understand how the Python makes things easier, eliminating the need for carrying water buckets and such, but there are some things that bother me about it. 

Doesn't the venturi waste an incredible amount of water? It seems like a waste both financially and ecologically.

Is there no problem with using the same hose to fill the tank with clean water that you've used to drain the tank of dirty water?

How can you de-chloramine the water coming from your tap? Do you treat it after it goes into your tank?


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I've also got the same concerns as Deni, primarily wasting water and how the water is dechlorinated. I am interested to hear people's experiences with the Python. Maybe you could write up one of your great reviews JerseyScape!


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Deni said:


> I really understand how the Python makes things easier, eliminating the need for carrying water buckets and such, but there are some things that bother me about it.
> 
> Doesn't the venturi waste an incredible amount of water? It seems like a waste both financially and ecologically.
> 
> ...


I don't really think it wastes too much water because once the suction is created the water can be turned off while it drains via gravity. I have the 50 foot hose so I need to run the sink for about 30 seconds before the actual suction takes place. I can see why it would be a concern for people but in my dorm room, the water is free so I don't worry too much.

I have no problems using the same hose for filling and draining. The main reason for my water change is because I use the EI fertilizing method. I don't really change water because it is dirty per se, I don't even know why I do it as it seems really clean to me. Anyway, once the water is drained the hose seems to retain some of the "dirty" water so I let the sink run once again to make sure it sucks every little drop of water. I also lift up the hose above my head and walk towards the sink, thus creating higher ground and the water just drains. (sounds weird but it works)

When it's time to start refilling the tank I prepare all my chemicals first. For example, I measure out the fertilizers, dechlorinator and basically pour them in one corner of the tank. I then scream to my girlfriend which is in the bathroom "GO GO GO, TURN ON THE WATER". She lets it blast and I sort of control the hose making sure the water stream does not hit the substrate or the plants. I have been doing this for all my tanks including my baby shrimp tank and it seems to work just fine. The only problem that I have is adjusting the water temperature on the sink first. I don't really trust my girlfriend on this since she doesn't have that "feel" for the right water temperature so I go in the bathroom and adjust it before she turns it on. I have one of those faucets that has one handle that you either move to the left (hot) or to the right (cold). Once it's adjusted I just leave it there and all my girlfriend has to do is push up to turn on the flow.

This really is the best equipment I have ever bought for the aquarium. This this is worth its weight in gold, so the 34 bucks I paid for it is basically nothing. What used to take me over an hour, now takes 10 minutes. The longest amount of time taken up by my water changes is rolling and unrolling the hose


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

The Python is incredibly useful & I'll never be without one until I have permanet inlet & outlet plumbing installed on all my tanks (never gonna happen). It does use (waste) a bit of water when emptying, but none while filling. If you're all that worried about the environment, etc. stick with a siphon and a bucket or only shower once a week . Personally, I'm not all that bothered and am far more concerned about my lumbar disks than a few gallons of water. The amount used to run the venturi is less than you'd think. I don't have exact numbers, but I remember hearing the amount of water used is less than the amount drained from the tank.

If you're worried about dirty water getting back into the tank just lift up the hose and let it run out into the sink to clear the line.

Before I got one I worried about dechlorinating too, but now I just add the dechlorinator (Prime, of course) to the tank before refilling. I've never had the slightest problem doing it that way. I mix up sodium bicarb & Seachem Equilibrium to a small bottle and pour it in periodically as the tank fills up to minimize the osmotic change. Total refill time for a 50% WC on my 46 bow takes about 3 or 4 minutes, maybe less.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> The Python is incredibly useful & I'll never be without one until I have permanet inlet & outlet plumbing installed on all my tanks (never gonna happen). It does use (waste) a bit of water when emptying, but none while filling. If you're all that worried about the environment, etc. stick with a siphon and a bucket or only shower once a week . Personally, I'm not all that bothered and am far more concerned about my lumbar disks than a few gallons of water. The amount used to run the venturi is less than you'd think. I don't have exact numbers, but I remember hearing the amount of water used is less than the amount drained from the tank.
> 
> If you're worried about dirty water getting back into the tank just lift up the hose and let it run out into the sink to clear the line.
> 
> Before I got one I worried about dechlorinating too, but now I just add the dechlorinator (Prime, of course) to the tank before refilling. I've never had the slightest problem doing it that way. I mix up sodium bicarb & Seachem Equilibrium to a small bottle and pour it in periodically as the tank fills up to minimize the osmotic change. Total refill time for a 50% WC on my 46 bow takes about 3 or 4 minutes, maybe less.


We just said the same identical thing -- minutes apart too.


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

I appreciate what you're saying. I don't live in a dorm room (that was 30+ years ago!!), so water does cost something. I don't mind using what is needed for showering and filling an aquarium, but just having it go down the drain is a waste to me. I guess if I had a place where the venturi could be lower than the aquarium is, it wouldn't waste water. As it is, I would have to keep the tap on constantly while draining the tank.

I have used a venturi to drain my waterbed and it used an incredible amount of water, but again I had to keep it on for the whole process of draining. Since then every time I've moved I've used an electric pump.

The potential problem of using the same hose for draining and filling was from another person who mentioned it on another fishy message board (not dealing with plants) that I read several years ago. It was never answered, so I thought I'd ask it here.



> thus creating higher ground and the water just drains. (sounds weird but it works)


I understand perfectly what you mean. I've done it in many times for a completely different reason.

Thanks for the answers to my questions.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

In winter-time I use the venturi pump on my python, in the summer, I take it off and just run the hose outside to my flowerbeds and run it as a regular siphon. The flowers appreciate it, and I appreciate that I'm not just running water down the drain. Water here is cheap. It's the dang _sewer _fees that are killer! Enough so that I've told the husband figure that if we ever move, I want to move out where we can have a septic tank (then of course, the water will probably be dear. Maybe I want a well, too ... )


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

How do you turn the Python if you're by yourself? I'm gettin one soon. I don't have anything to wedge or keep the hose in place. At the moment, I'm imagining myself running like a freakin Road Runner from the sink to tank once the flow is turned on! Meep Meep!

-John N.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

John N. said:


> How do you turn the Python if you're by yourself? I'm gettin one soon. I don't have anything to wedge or keep the hose in place. At the moment, I'm imagining myself running like a freakin Road Runner from the sink to tank once the flow is turned on! Meep Meep!
> 
> -John N.


There is an ON/OFF switch close to the end of the hose. You basically turn that switch to OFF and then no water will come out so then you proceed to the sink to let the water flow. You can then take your time walking to the end of the hose because the switch is off. It's sort of like a garden hose (it doesn't need to come out unless you turn it on)


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Ah, there's a sequence to it  ... With the water off, lay out the Python from the tank to the sink faucet. I clamp the "business end" of the Python in place on the tank (actually my hood in my case) with a clamp similar to one of these. Make sure that the end of the cleaner tube is under the water, and that the toggle valve on that end and the venturi valve on the "pump" on the sink faucet are both open, then turn on the water. It should start siphoning and you can walk back, unclamp the hose and start cleaning. When you get ready to fill, just clamp the hose cleaning end in place again (I usually skip this step, once full of water it _mostly _stays put) walk back to the sink and twist the "pump" valve closed and the water will start going the other way. I try to have the water somewhat approximating tank temp. Go throw some Prime or Amquel in there and then just sit back and watch it fill. When it's getting close to your mark, walk back to the sink, turn the water off, but don't open the valve or it'll start siphoning again. Instead, go to your tank and carefully lift out the cleaning tube and empty it as well you can (it won't empty much since the other end is closed), and if you're a klutz  like me, close the toggle valve so that you don't spill water all over the floor from the filled hose while you walk back to the sink where you can open both valves and empty the Python.

Piece o' cake! (we won't mention how many quarts of water I managed to put on waxed hardwood floors 'til I got this routine down pat ... )


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

The company specifies that the Python uses 1 gallon of water for every 7 that it drains from the tank. I asked for clarification as to the head involved, as I doubt that it is identical when I drain from the floor level tanks (below the level of the tap) and from the top tier or the tanks on the next floor up, but I did not get any response. 

For me, I will "waste" the 1:7 willingly. Without the unit, I could not keep the tanks.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

RTR said:


> The company specifies that the Python uses 1 gallon of water for every 7 that it drains from the tank. I asked for clarification as to the head involved, as I doubt that it is identical when I drain from the floor level tanks (below the level of the tap) and from the top tier or the tanks on the next floor up, but I did not get any response.
> 
> For me, I will "waste" the 1:7 willingly. Without the unit, I could not keep the tanks.


I didn't know that the PYTHON drains differently when on level ground. I guess I barely use water to drain mine since it goes down to another floor.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I got my python from Bigals the other day...

I've been kinda lucky lately.. I ordered a 25 foot python plus a 20 extention so they sent me the 20 ft extension, and a 50 FOOT python! 

I'm not sure if I like that or don't like that since its more hose to wrap..but I guess I'll take it! I noticed that mine came with a brass connector and the ones they sell at walmart and petsmart come with the old plastic stuff. That's just another reason why buying stuff online can be good!

Is there a trick to remove the aerator from the facuet? I can't seem to work mine off. I'm using a wrench.

-John N.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Don't use a wrench. Hand tighten the adapter onto the faucet and it wil be fine. If you are having leaking issues use another washer. Also, leave the pump itself connected to the brass adapter all the time. Constantly screwing and unscrewing the pump from the adapter will break it


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

When I first took off the aerator I had to use a wrench becuase it did not want to come off for nothing. (righty tighty, lefty loosey  )

When I put the aerator back on I don't use a wrench but tighten it hand tight. It comes off like butter the next time I am ready to use it again.


----------



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

This may sound stupid, but the first time I used my Python I was turning the aerator the wrong way to get it off. Since the aerator faces down, from that perspective (looking down on it) you have to turn it clockwise to loosen it and counterclockwise to tighten it. (Of course, it still works the normal way if you were below the faucet looking up at it - it's just that you have to reverse it since you're looking at it in reverse). So make sure you're turning it the right way. After the first time, you should loosen any corrosion holding it in place and then you can just not put it on so tight so that it's easy to get off in the future.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

OOPS! First off I WAS turning it the wrong way!  Thanks to you guys I finally turned it the correct way. My wrench kept sliding off the smooth aerator, so I busted out my trusty tweezers and used them for grip and friction. BINGO!

I attached the python to the sink and I think I'm good to go for the first water change. Aerator slids on/off like butter now too!  Thanks Dennis, Jersey, and Mnemia for those tips. It absolutely did the trick. 

-John N.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

John N. said:


> OOPS! First off I WAS turning it the wrong way!  Thanks to you guys I finally turned it the correct way. My wrench kept sliding off the smooth aerator, so I busted out my trusty tweezers and used them for grip and friction. BINGO!
> 
> I attached the python to the sink and I think I'm good to go for the first water change. Aerator slids on/off like butter now too!  Thanks Dennis, Jersey, and Mnemia for those tips. It absolutely did the trick.
> 
> -John N.


The first time I used this thing I was amazed at how well it perpormed. I just wish I would have bought it sooner :violin:


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't mean to hijack this thread. But I too have simmiler concerns with the python, but I dont want to make my own thread to reiterate what you have allready said, cuz I jus want to clarify what has allready been said.

So do you dechlorinate before or after? My concern is if you dechlorinate afetr the fish are sitting in chlorinated water. But If you do it before they are sitting in chemicals used to dechlorinate. Dont unused dechlorinators build up in your tank? or am I just worrying too much and should just do it?


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

T-Bone said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread. But I too have simmiler concerns with the python, but I dont want to make my own thread to reiterate what you have allready said, cuz I jus want to clarify what has allready been said.
> 
> So do you dechlorinate before or after? My concern is if you dechlorinate afetr the fish are sitting in chlorinated water. But If you do it before they are sitting in chemicals used to dechlorinate. Dont unused dechlorinators build up in your tank? or am I just worrying too much and should just do it?


I usually put the chemicals after I poured the new water in. If it makes you feel better, why don't you add the dechlorinator at the same time that you are adding the water?  I used to have the same questions/concerns as you but my fish are still alive after I have been doing this type of routine. Mind you, I only have endlers and various shrimp so I might not be a good example.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

T-Bone said:


> So do you dechlorinate before or after? My concern is if you dechlorinate after the fish are sitting in chlorinated water. But If you do it before they are sitting in chemicals used to dechlorinate. Dont unused dechlorinators build up in your tank? or am I just worrying too much and should just do it?


I agree with Jersey

If you follow the directions on the bottle you are meant to have an excess of dechlorinator. It is more important to capture all of the chlorine than it is to have a little excess of the chemical floating around. The unreacted part of the dechlorinator remains in the water regardless of when you actually put it in. I personally add a few cc of Prime to the tank right before refilling. A slightly higher concentration of prime for the few minutes it takes to fill the tank doesn't hurt anything.

Incidentally, I add about 1/2 the quantitiy called for on the bottle. I do this becasue my city adds less than most and they don't use chloramines. I suspect in reality quite a few people would be just fine not using it at all - but why risk it?

I remember having the same concerns when I first got my Python, but I've seen absolutely no ill effects from doing it the way I'm doing it now.


----------



## John S (Jan 18, 2005)

T bone it wont hurt the fish just fill the tank and put the darn stuff in lol or put it in before u start to fill it back up also what i do is i got an old fluv that once the water gets draining i hook up the hose to the fluv and it drains real fast


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Add declor before or during refill.

Water changes dilute everything in the water equally. If you are doing standard 50% water changes, your tank concentration could not exceed 2x standard dosage (if you are using standard dosage of course) and I believe that all the good declors have greater than a 2x margin of safety.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I added the Prime after I filled.

Anyways, my first time using the Python ROCKED! the suction power is great, and but the best thing yet was the fillin up portion! Nice simple and clean. I used my 20ft extension instead of the full 50 ft to change my water. The 50 ft is way too much hose. I wish they gave me the 25ft like I originally ordered.. guess I'll bust out my trusty scissors!

-John N.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

They're cool ain't they! Flow rates will be much higher with 25 feet than 50 feet. Flow is a long tube is more or less inversely proportional to length (if the pipe is 1/2 as long, you'll get double the flow).


----------

